#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  School when our kids are older . . . in our home country (NZ, Oz, USA, UK, ZA etc...)

## panama hat

Now that our children are getting older it is time to seriously think about their education, quality education.

I'm not only talking about Maths, Physics etc... but also the whole gamut of schooling and the philosophy behind it, where teachers actually know what they are teaching.

Add to this extra-curricular activities, in my time at school it was cricket, rugby, kayaking in Rose Bay and bush-walking . . . 

Our eldest is in boarding school, like Mrs Hat and I were, and enjoys it. 

I wish for our kids to grow up in a western society when they reach their teens to prepare them for life in a Caucasian country and to have made friends to guide them along the way.

As we'll probably end up in Christchurch or Adelaide or Perth, as the only Oz options my wife agrees to, our kids should have their grounding there and enjoy a well-rounded education. 

That means another four years and it's outa here . . .

----------


## AntRobertson

I've already alluded to this is the other thread but for me the main concerns are the extra-curricular activities, especially sports. I had a good friend here whose son was a very talented sportsman however the opportunities simply weren't here for him. They moved to Perth and the son (now 16 or 17) has played both cricket and rugby at State level and is a member of the Western Force academy team.

Even if my boys aren't that talented or progess that far it doesn't matter as I'm a big proponent and believer is sports being an invaluable way to teach many good lessons/

I'm not so concerned about the education aspect as I think the international schools here are very good. The school my boys are at now for instance is excellent and we couldn't be happier (albeit as far as I'm concerned at their age it's more about socialising them than anything else).

Ultimately however it's very much a cross-that-bridge-when-we-come-to-it proposition... Except for Smeg, who has already repeatedly told me that I can't afford school here so will run back home with my tail between my legs... So we'll see.  :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

PH....whatever you do......bypass Adelaide. .....Perth is excellent.

The problem with moving for education is when you have 2 or more kids at different ages...what do you do.

My kids are 3 years differance, so when the boy finishes high school at 17 or 18, whenever it is, do we uproot the girl from grade 9 and move her to a school in Oz with nobody so that the boy can go to Uni ? Not fair on her really I guess and not really what I want to do for them as i hate the sound of Oz schools these days.

My 2 kids at their current school, do club after school 3 days a week, they can do 4 if they want, but decided on a rest day in the middle.

The sports, or club acitivties they get to choose to do every afternoon are Cricket, soccer, Tennis, Swimming, Basketball, Golf, Bike riding, Art, Movies, Mask making, ICT, badmitton and a few more.

So these kids get a huge choice.

The boy does Cricket, Swimming and Art. the girl does Mask making, Swimming and Art....she wanted to do Cricket, but to small yet.

The PE teacher grew up with Boonie in Tasmania and cricket clubs etc. The Thai International cricket team come and hold clubs and practices at the school regularly and they have basketball comps all the time.

My kids do Tae Kwan Do on every saturday also.

My kids will never be sports stars...so it is simply an activity for them for fun, fitness and socialy.

So, I think they have a pretty good and active schedule. I doubt i will be moving back to Oz for their education unless some shit hits fans here. As for Uni...not sure yet. We plan a life here and future for them here, so a Uni education here should be in line.

But then again, I left school at 16yo, failed form 5 because I wagged half of it and I turned out fine....so maybe they can also. Especially if i build something for them to takeover here.....like a nice karaoke bar or somethun.

----------


## panama hat

> I've already alluded to this is the other thread but for me the main concerns are the extra-curricular activities


Agreed, it is both character-building and bonding with team-mates




> I'm not so concerned about the education aspect as I think the international schools here are very good


But for how long, I guess, would my question be . . . 

I guess your two little ones are still very young, compared to my tribe which goes from 4 to 12 . . . 




> PH....whatever you do......bypass Adelaide. .....Perth is excellent.


To be quite honest . . . never been to either.  I've heard good and bad about both, the only negative about Adelaide is the water situation.  Care to share some info?




> The problem with moving for education is when you have 2 or more kids at different ages...what do you do.


Yes, very true




> My 2 kids at their current school, do club after school 3 days a week, they can do 4 if they want, but decided on a rest day in the middle.





> The boy does Cricket, Swimming and Art. the girl does Mask making, Swimming and Art....she wanted to do Cricket, but to small yet.


This is a Thai school?  I thought you live in the wop wops?




> So, I think they have a pretty good and active schedule.


Certainly sounds like it




> As for Uni...not sure yet. We plan a life here and future for them here, so a Uni education here should be in line.


And here's the difference, I guess . . . we won't be staying in Asia, whether it be Malaysia or Singapore forever . . . 




> I turned out fine


Pig's Arse!   :rofl:    Oops, sorry . . . serious thread. 




> if i build something for them to takeover here.....like a nice karaoke bar or somethun.


Now there's a well thought-out plan. 


Perhaps the difference between you two and our situation is that we don't, and never have, intend to stay in Asia . . . instead we prefer the western system of law, politics, employment and general societal structure . . . 

 . . . and this brings the problem of education with the view to working.  In this case it would have to be a western country as we'd like to give our girls all the benefits such places provide.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I guess your two little ones are still very young, compared to my tribe which goes from 4 to 12 . . .


Yep that's the key I think.  Mine are only not far past 2 1/2 so less of a pressing concern or issue.

----------


## Nawty

Just watch out for all those western boys.....

----------


## panama hat

> Just watch out for all those western boys.....


The eldest one has done Kung-Fu for six years and the littlest one TKD for a few months.  The other one . . . she's precious. 

Mate, any insights into why Adelaide is a bad idea . . .  Though it looks like it may be Christchurch as Mrs Hat has had an offer from Canterbury Uni when she completes her PhD . . . and I can still dabble in my plantation business.

----------


## Nawty

Adelaide is just a very boring place, nothing special about it at all and nothing really around it.

If you like churches...it has tons of them.

Perth on the other hand is vibrant and modern, built on a lovely river with an awesome park in view from the city. It has great beaches, the Freemantle area is great and then not far out of perth you have all the awesome areas to spend weekends and holidays.

The weather in Adelaide sucks, cold and windy and long winters, the spring and Autumn are cold also by comparison.

In perth it is very mild, the actual winter lasts maybe 3 months of cold and the rest is mild with hot summers, but the cool winds blow in from the sea most days of an evening cooling the city down.

There are more females per bloke population and it is a younger crowd/city. The girls are cute also for great perv value in the city and the neked beaches.

Perth 9/10.... Adelaide 3/10

----------


## Nawty

As a side point......i have driven around Oz 3 times....i lived in Perth for a year and I have never stayed one night in Adelaide, i drove straight through each and every time.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Though it looks like it may be Christchurch


You realise that you'll be obligated to become a Crusaders supporter right?  :Smile: 

It's the law. Non-compliace punishable by tar & feathering.

----------


## jandajoy

^^^ Agree with everything N says about Adelaide horrible place

----------


## panama hat

> it is a younger crowd/


But I'm not in any 'younger' definition anymore aside from maybe compared to Happyman, Peter Pan or Blackgang




> The girls are cute also for great perv value in the city and the neked beaches.


 . . . and my wife will skin me alive should I ever lose myself there




> The weather in Adelaide sucks, cold and windy and long winters, the spring and Autumn are cold also by comparison.


Really?  Hmm, never heard it like that.  Unpleasant




> In perth it is very mild, the actual winter lasts maybe 3 months of cold and the rest is mild with hot summers, but the cool winds blow in from the sea most days of an evening cooling the city down.


Much nicer . . . cost of living?




> You realise that you'll be obligated to become a Crusaders supporter right?


Does that mean I have to have my Waratahs tatoo removed from my forehead? 





Perth has the advantage, I guess, of being in close proximity to Asia . . . so I could carry on with my business . . . but Mrs Hat has the last say.


I can't imagine my children growing up and spending their adult lives in a third-world country where the rule of law is rather the exception . . . where nepotism and the ensuing ineptitude reigns in the corporate world . . . where a passport makes it difficult to travel abroad . . .  . . . where the children's opportunities are limited once they grow up. 

Does anyone else see it this way?

----------


## peterpan

> .  Though it looks like it may be Christchurch as Mrs Hat has had an offer from Canterbury Uni when she completes her PhD . . . and I can still dabble in my plantation business.


Christchurch for me as well, return to my Long lost home,  dreary place in the winter, scrub that, all year, but it ticks a lot of the other boxes for my Daughters and the education will be better than that available to me in Australia.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Does anyone else see it this way?


I can see/understand what you're saying but Isorta see it differently.  Firstly I'd hope to instill in them enough guidance that all those outside factors don't really matter (as I'm sure you do too).

Also -- we've already discussed schooling -- but I see some advantages as well.  They'll definately study at an overseas Uni (most likely in NZ) and I think that and the addition of the background and experiences of living in a foreign country will hold them in good stead for employment opportunities (I'd be very surprised if they chose to work in Thailand via employment from the local market).

Also I'd already started completing the NZ citizenship application forms for my boys before they'd even been born so they're on dual passports so no issues there.

----------


## Nawty

> Does anyone else see it this way?


Not so much....

Our passports work fine.

I also hope to have something for my kids to work into and with and takeover, rather than have them go working for other knobs here......so if that plan turns out, then hopefully they will be calling the shots and pulling the strings....with a western influence and education, but to the Thai way I guess as much as needs to be.

If it does not work out that way....then they are on their own and best a luck to em......I was on my own from 16yo and look at me !!!!!

----------


## AntRobertson

> Christchurch for me as well, return to my Long lost home, dreary place in the winter, scrub that, all year, but it ticks a lot of the other boxes for my Daughters and the education will be better than that available to me in Australia.


Seriously PP, you're going back?  When's that, definitive plans yet?

----------


## aging one

I am going through this as well, but I will be going back to California. Dont think I will be able to live around SF where I am from as its just too expensive.

The girls are in 8th grade here now and doing very well in a good EP program using great American textbooks.  I too grew up surrounded by sport, but its just not here. They can play football, catch the baseball, shoot hoops, and are boogey boarders but not like I could. No real team things. But they excell at both  the Thai Khim and the piano in music.

It looks like I will be going back in 2 years time for them to take up as 2nd year students in American high school to prepare them for American university.  

Right now looking for places and having real estate agents send me information on nice places. Affordable, some land and a good school district.  Thats the big problem is finding a place with good schools as they vary so much in the states.

I will also be an old fossil by the time we go and not fit for working at much other than say a limo driver. So the wife and I are pushing forward in a higher gear in an attempt to get our planned apartment building built and filled up.

Didnt faze me at all to move over here 20+ years ago, scaring me a lot thinking of going back with all the responsibilities I have picked up over here.  Very nice thread indeed.

----------


## panama hat

> dreary place in the winter, scrub that, all year


True, my parents-in-law just arrived back here for their winter-break . . . at times they can't even get to town from their house due to snow and ice on the road up to Cashmere 




> but it ticks a lot of the other boxes for my Daughters and the education will be better than that available to me in Australia.


Ah, please explain why NZ schools are better than Oz schools.  Mrs Hat grew up in the NZ school system and I did a few years in Oz.




> Firstly I'd hope to instill in them enough guidance that all those outside factors don't really matter (as I'm sure you do too).


Oh, definitely . . . but I'm afraid that outside factors, or factors that are beyond our control will end up being the more weighty ones




> They'll definately study at an overseas Uni (most likely in NZ) and I think that and the addition of the background and experiences of living in a foreign country will hold them in good stead for employment opportunities (I'd be very surprised if they chose to work in Thailand via employment from the local market).


Don't your children, and any other Thai/Non-Thai children, have to chose their citizenship at 18 or so?  Also, if they will end up in NZ eventually, why not prepare them for it beforehand, by moving there?




> Also I'd already started completing the NZ citizenship application forms for my boys before they'd even been born so they're on dual passports so no issues there.


Until what age, Ant?




> Our passports work fine.


Again, as above . . . they will have to give one up at a certain time, won't they?  (Though there are ways around it)




> I also hope to have something for my kids to work into and with and takeover,


A business colleague thought the same . . . one son is now an engineer, the other a flight attendant and his daughter a draftsperson . . . none of the kids wanted to take over the father's business, even though it is quite successful




> look at me !!!!!


*MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*



> Affordable, some land and a good school district. Thats the big problem is finding a place with good schools as they vary so much in the states.


Yes, an inexpensive neighbourhood also has mediocre schools . . . an odd way for tax dollars to be spent




> going back to California


But, there are a lot of foreclosed houses for sale . . . sadly the infrastructure of those areas is non-existent




> Didnt faze me at all to move over here 20+ years ago, scaring me a lot thinking of going back with all the responsibilities I have picked up over here.


Good luck with it, AO




> Very nice thread indeed.


 :Smile:   Aim to please . . .   It's really a fact-finding issue.  Though we are not yet in the position to move, or have to move, we are thinking of what we need to do. 
Christchurch:  The eldest needs to move to NZ from Oz.
Perth or Adelaide:  The eldest needs to move as well . . . within Oz

I'm starting to re-claim some of my corporate contacts from my IT days . . . see if something can be cross-pollinated in terms of work.

----------


## Roger Ramjet

Well PH  Beware the advice from Nawty to by-pass Adelaide, as the admission  to not having spent "one night" in Adelaide....... is sure jumping to conclusions! But maybe she is right!  :smiley laughing: 

I on the other hand have spent too long in Adelaide, and want to move to coastal or rural Thailand.....I have travelled extensively and worked all over Australia and lived from time to time in virtually every capital city, and overall I prefer Adelaide or Hobart (but a bit to cold!).......And my Thai wife who has also travelled extensively througout Australia, after living in Adelaide for 8 or 9 years wants to live here!.......So a dilemma that will probably finish up as commuting to and fro, as now!......So perhaps I can provide a balanced view, catering for lifestyle leanings, education, cost and so on.

Plusses.......
Driving is a breeze, average commute time from anywhere to anywhere in Adelaide is within 20 minutes......
Great beaches right along the coast (but the water is cold).Great sailing, [lus water sports on the River Murray.

Clear blue skies most days, with virtually no pollution. Hot summers with very low humidity, Winter from the end of May to the begining of September average maximums frrom lowest 13C in mid winter for a few days to 22C.Sunshine most days even in mid winter and no snow or ice!   Low rainfall 

Minuses: A police State.....*Automatic Speed and red light camera's on virtually every intersection 24 hours per day 7 days a week*.....(the government is broke, and relies on speed camera revenue!)....

Adelaide is "regulation city" there are more government regulatons than you can poke a stick at, and more being dreamed up daily by an ever growing government sector!......Get off the plane or train ....often no taxi's as the number is limited by regulations, and red tape! Crash your car expect a 1+ hour wait for a tow truck...government regulated!  
No Smoking in any Restaurant, Bar, Hotel, or public space!

Recently on the day I returned from Thailand after driving 3,000km in Thailand photographed crossing an intersection on a green light....67km/hr in a 60km zone....fine arrived in the mail two weeks later approximately $500! .....So the traffic  crawls, and moron drivers are encouraged, instead of teaching them to drive and think!...and the two solutions to everything in South Australia to do with travel, are "ride a bike" instead of use your car, and "further reduce the speed limit"
Adelaide has the only "one way express way" in the world! (but to be fixed in the next 5 years they say!)and generally poor public transport.

*Random Breath and alchohol testing on the roads 24 hours per day seven days a week. Large fines, and compulsory licence disqualification*!!  

*Nightlife*: If you are looking for bars, girls and excitement....then by-pass Adelaide! and head for Thailand. If you are into art and culture such as theatre and outdoor summer International entertainers, then Adelaide is great with WOMAdelaide, 'The Festival of Arts, and several other summer performing art events. There is one Casino open 24 hours per day and you can gamble your life away on Poker machines throughout the state as they are also another of the great Government revenue raisers!
In the winter from May to early September, Adelaide is closed from 8.30pm!....so commute to Thailand or Bali.

Education: Like all Australian Public education there is no physical discipline allowed, and the total government policy is so "do-gooder" oriented that bullies and undisciplined kids from "feral" families creat havoc in public schools, and this situation is getting worse. The best teachers are paid more and attracted to the private schools, and therefore the best education......if you go down this track be sure you have very deep pockets!!!  In our local primary school there are just 3 male teachers among over 20 female staff.
The recent initiative by Julia Gillard our new prime minister (an Adelaide educated woman from age 4) to set a national carriculum, and a visible yard stick to measure individual school and teaching performance was a greatly successful, and badly needed initiative..( and I am not a socialist policy supporter). I have noted that quite recently the public primary school our 11 year old boy attends has been forced to dump lots of teacher preferred arty crafty subject time, and concentrate on Maths, English, and Science.....the most positive move in education in Australia for years!
The Tertiary education in Adelaide is a government encouraged "sausage machine" with the government seeing the huge growth in foreign students as a "big future cash cow" for Adelaide.We have a large Chinese student population, and growing. I cannot speak for other than Electrical Engineering , however in my experience in this field as a specialist, the standard of lecturers is pitifully theoretic, with lecturers that have never worked in the "real world of say the mining Industry, where most Engineers in Australia will finish up employed!.....and  with many of the teaching aids and technology being taught having been discarded by real world Industry long ago!

So don't move to Adelaide....we don't need any more traffic......we don't need any more people........what we need is a benevolent dictator to get rid of the do-gooders that are destroying our whole social fabric!
 :ourrules:

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Originally Posted by panama hat
> 
> Though it looks like it may be Christchurch
> 
> 
> You realise that you'll be obligated to become a Crusaders supporter right? 
> 
> It's the law. Non-compliace punishable by tar & feathering.


Wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy! bladdy sheep shagging inbred scrotums.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Don't your children, and any other Thai/Non-Thai children, have to chose their citizenship at 18 or so?


I've got no real idea on that one sorry. I'm fairly certain it's not required under NZ law though, Thailand no idea. Even if it were I still don't see it as an issue as by that age they'll either be out and about working or (better still) studying at Uni.


> Also, if they will end up in NZ eventually, why not prepare them for it beforehand, by moving there?


Remembering that we're discussing future eventualities here obviously (and who knows, this time next year we could be back there already) I'm looking at it as more of an independent thing.

That is I don't really see the need for us to be with them if/when they go to school or Uni there.  That would depend on their age of course, I certainly wouldn't want to send them to boarding school any younger than say 14 or 15 but by Uni time they'd definately be ready to be 'on their own'.

Plus I don't think the adjustment would be that great either.  It's not like they'll be strangers to NZ or know nobody there.  At this point we get back for holidays at least once every couple of years for Xmas and I'd imagine when they're older that will be even more frequent for them (e.g. go back with the wife for school holidays / stay with the cousins etc).

----------


## Nawty

I have heard many times that dual citizenship is allowed these days.

Look at the ex pm as an example...Thai and montinigger......and the current PM...isn't he Pommy and Thai ?


And re Adelaide...guess you heard it from the horses mouth.....Boring as shite....even he wants to leave  :rofl:

----------


## jandajoy

I am reliably informed that you can definitely hold 2 passports.

My mate has looked into it great detail and has shown me the relevant legislation.

His wife is Thai - Swedish and has held 2 passports for over 10 years.

----------


## Stinky

The Bosch cant hold two passports at the same time, Thais are given a time limit in which to renounce their Thai citizenship after marrying a boxhead if they want citizenship.

----------


## Norton

> Now that our children are getting older it is time to seriously think about their education, quality education.


It's never too early to start on a plan.  One night you'll go to bed and wake up with grown up kids.  Time flies.  No matter where you send the kids off to school a good one is expensive.  Start the financial planning now or it may be too late to have the money needed.

Beware, make sure it is not your dream or desire for the kids career.  Give them enough education in the early years to make intelligent career decisions but don't dictate.  Once they reach the age where it's decision time it's up to them.  Respect their wishes.

----------


## jandajoy

> The Bosch cant hold two passports at the same time


Yeh, buy who cares about them ?   :Smile:

----------


## aging one

The only thing I dictate which my dad did not do is study hard. They love to learn and it shows. They are always top of class and school, even when they started not speaking Thai they clawed their way to the top. Mature beyond their years. 

For instance they know they have to have at least a partial scholarship to get into a good university, as they have asked costs, and I have seen them googling information up.  But they want to. They really do. They enjoy the whole learning process. Much more than I ever did. 

They really dont mind homework which I hated. They are not Einsteins by any means they have gotten good through hard work.

They both already have goals much stronger than I ever had. enough bragging.

----------


## jandajoy

That's terrific AO, congratulations to you and the girls.

A question, if I may. 

How much do you think they've benefited from being twins that can work together?

I assume they do.

In the past I've had twins in the same class and it's amazing what they can achieve together. 

It's as though the loneliness of the individual is banished and with it the fear of failure, which hinders so many kids. 

The ability to talk, discuss and argue with your peer provides huge benefits and stimuli.

Once again, congratulations.

----------


## Nawty

I tell my kids to learn about money and make it work for them.

I told my son about profit several months ago and what it was. Gave him some sums to work out the profit on things first like....if it costs 10b to make something and you sell it for 20b how much is the profit ? Then I asked how much profit would you make if you got something for free and sold it for 20b etc etc.

I told him to think about something that was around the house that he could get for free and sell for 10b if he wanted to. I would not tell him what it was. 2 weeks later he said 'fish' and he was correct, we have lots of guppies and red swordtails breed in the ponds.

He then said, he could go and buy a glass bowl and get some sand from the river at the farm and sell that as an accessorie.

Think he got the idea.

----------


## Fabian

> I wish for our kids to grow up in a western society when they reach their teens to prepare them for life in a Caucasian country and to have made friends to guide them along the way.


I don't think living in the Caucasus is something you should wish for your children.

Seriously, I agree with you if I didn't live in Germany and if I had children.

----------


## Fabian

> The Bosch cant hold two passports at the same time, Thais are given a time limit in which to renounce their Thai citizenship after marrying a boxhead if they want citizenship.


First, there are exception, e.g. if the wife owns land. Second, Thais can always get their original citizenship back.

----------


## buriramboy

I still think anyone who decides who have their kids educated in Thailand between the ages of 5 and 18 is taking a huge gamble, maybe not for those whose pockets are lined with gold and can afford the top end international schools but for everyone else i'd think long and hard before making a decision that will affect your children for the rest of their lives.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> The Bosch cant hold two passports at the same time
> 
> 
> Yeh, buy who cares about them ?


 
Good point, av a green  :Smile:

----------


## HollyGoodhead

I get the impression that a lot of posters on here are earning large amounts of money and are able to afford to send their kids to boarding school or the best international schools.  

So what about the people that can't afford to do so?  Is a (free) western education the next best thing?  If so, how would your child learn to speak, read and write Thai? (is a Thai parent enough?)

Sorry, it's probably been done to death- just I never seem to hear about the people that can't actually afford private schools.

----------


## jandajoy

> Sorry, it's probably been done to death- just I never seem to hear about the people that can't actually afford private schools.


Fok 'em......... 


Somebody's got to empty the bins.

 :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> I have heard many times that dual citizenship is allowed these days.


Up to a certain age




> One night you'll go to bed and wake up with grown up kids.


A slight re-phrasing may be appropriate.  :mid: 




> Start the financial planning now or it may be too late to have the money needed.


Indeed




> Respect their wishes.


And even indeedierest




> I don't think living in the Caucasus is something you should wish for your children.


Smart-arse  :kma: 




> still think anyone who decides who have their kids educated in Thailand between the ages of 5 and 18 is taking a huge gamble,


That's what I am thinking as well




> Is a (free) western education the next best thing?


Sure, hence the move back, though it should still be a private school




> If so, how would your child learn to speak, read and write Thai? (is a Thai parent enough?)


Thai?  If they'll not be living there . . . no point.  In my case, my wife is not Thai, so even less of a point . . . though Mandarin is tougher but infinitely more useful

----------


## Nawty

> Fok 'em......... Somebody's got to empty the bins.


Glad you said that....as you might imagine, I was going to comment, but restrained myself.

----------


## Nawty

> Up to a certain age


Not anymore from reports here and what i have been told....now dual zitship is allowed.

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by HollyGoodhead
> 
> Is a (free) western education the next best thing?
> 
> 
> Sure, hence the move back, though it should still be a private school
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They even teach Chinese (should be Mandarin) at a free government school nearby.

----------


## panama hat

> They even teach Chinese (should be Mandarin) at a free government school nearby.


Listening to interviews after the football matches they should re-teach German . . . since when did 'geil' become the most popular word in any and every context?!

Umm, are you in Thailand yet or again, Fabian?

----------


## Bob63

> I still think anyone who decides who have their kids educated in Thailand between the ages of 5 and 18 is taking a huge gamble, maybe not for those whose pockets are lined with gold and can afford the top end international schools but for everyone else i'd think long and hard before making a decision that will affect your children for the rest of their lives.


Are there any case stories about this ?
Apart from the difficult transition period, why is the gamble so huge ?
I ask not ironically, but with an open mind to try and understand better.
Thanks

----------

